# Blind right on property line



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

So the guy next to us built a new blind, right on the property line. On his property he has maybe a 50 yard area to hunt (VERY thick river bottom brush), but his side window looks across the fence out onto about 50+ acres (200+ yards) of my land. I talked to the Game Warden, no laws broken until he trespasses or shoots across the fence. He recommended a game cam to document if he crosses/shoots but I figure that would just get stolen or destroyed. This is also a lease hunter, so no way to know if he will kill Bambi or not. We have some great bucks, for Madison County, and I don't want some idiot killing everything we pass up. I am currently trying to run under the guy for the lease rights just to keep him away, I don't want or need to hunt that place. Sad deal is that we have leased that pasture for cattle for over 20 years and just now the owner decides to lease it for hunting and doesn't contact me????? He is a cop somewhere down Houston way (his mother actually owned the place until she recently passed away) and these guys are supposed to be his buddies. We will see if a State Jail felony suits them if they shoot across my fence. Any comments????? Rant over.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> So the guy next to us built a new blind, right on the property line. On his property he has maybe a 50 yard area to hunt (VERY thick river bottom brush), but his side window looks across the fence out onto about 50+ acres (200+ yards) of my land. I talked to the Game Warden, no laws broken until he trespasses or shoots across the fence. He recommended a game cam to document if he crosses/shoots but I figure that would just get stolen or destroyed. This is also a lease hunter, so no way to know if he will kill Bambi or not. We have some great bucks, for Madison County, and I don't want some idiot killing everything we pass up. I am currently trying to run under the guy for the lease rights just to keep him away, I don't want or need to hunt that place. Sad deal is that we have leased that pasture for cattle for over 20 years and just now the owner decides to lease it for hunting and doesn't contact me????? He is a cop somewhere down Houston way (his mother actually owned the place until she recently passed away) and these guys are supposed to be his buddies. We will see if a State Jail felony suits them if they shoot across my fence. Any comments????? Rant over.


when you find out how much your going to pay to lease it give me a call I'm management minded.

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree no laws broken as of yet. I do suggest getting 3 or 4 game cams and stick them in the area. (one facing his stand but hidden) THen stagger them throughout the area. Buy some used ones on Ebay if your worried about them getting stolen. If the first gets stolen then maybe the 2nd will capture them in the act.


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Build your own blind right next to his just to block his view, pile up brush, I had the same problem on my place, I dozed a pile up against the fence to force him to shoot on his place. Good Luck


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> So the guy next to us built a new blind, right on the property line. On his property he has maybe a 50 yard area to hunt (VERY thick river bottom brush), but his side window looks across the fence out onto about 50+ acres (200+ yards) of my land. I talked to the Game Warden, no laws broken until he trespasses or shoots across the fence. He recommended a game cam to document if he crosses/shoots but I figure that would just get stolen or destroyed. This is also a lease hunter, so no way to know if he will kill Bambi or not. We have some great bucks, for Madison County, and I don't want some idiot killing everything we pass up. I am currently trying to run under the guy for the lease rights just to keep him away, I don't want or need to hunt that place. Sad deal is that we have leased that pasture for cattle for over 20 years and just now the owner decides to lease it for hunting and doesn't contact me????? He is a cop somewhere down Houston way (his mother actually owned the place until she recently passed away) and these guys are supposed to be his buddies. We will see if a State Jail felony suits them if they shoot across my fence. Any comments????? Rant over.


get some blackout cameras and hide them pretty good. If they aren't looking for a camera, they are very hard to spot.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Put up a scarecrow on your side of the property. Make sure one of the hands is letting him know who is number one


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I would set up a well hidden camera if there is a place for it. If not maybe a plot watcher type that doesn't have to be activated to take pictures.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

chrigging said:


> Build your own blind right next to his just to block his view, pile up brush, I had the same problem on my place, I dozed a pile up against the fence to force him to shoot on his place. Good Luck.


^ ... Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... ^

Ok. That being said, just cause a guy puts a blind on a fence line doesnâ€™t mean he's going to shoot the deer you pass up and slay that *** on your side of the fence after destroying your cameras. Probably not worth being so worked up about UNLESS you have a blind within 200 yards and you can see his location from yours. Just cause it has windows doesn't mean it doesn't have windows on the other side. And unless you've been on his side of the fence there's no telling what he can or can't see from that spot.

I understand being territorial with hunting rights, but the game warden is right. Until an offense has occurred, he hasn't done anything wrong. Fence lines along rivers make tight angles and often make blind placement TOUGH. There's no reason to start making eye sores and warnings along fence lines if you keep the lines of communication open with your neighbor.

Leave a note on his blind door asking him to call or email you so y'all can talk about "scouting" - that'll give you a feel for his attitude. THEN be wary if need be. You might make a good contact in the process.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*You think you got problems?*

Welcome to my world!!!!!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Cynoscion said:


> Welcome to my world!!!!!!!!


Very nice. How much land do you own there?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I manage the 27,000 on the left in the pic. At the time of the pic, there were no less than 15 feeders/blinds within 50 yards of my north fence! This is in approximately 2 miles. Most of the "ranches" on the right are 50 acres or less and as you can see, some contain very little brush.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sure they're shooting "their" deer though.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Cynoscion said:


> I'm sure they're shooting "their" deer though.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand the "their deer" part and I don't think the deer are mine, I just hate to pass on a really nice 2.5 year old 10 pt and hear a rifle 15 minute later from the direction the deer was traveling. It happens I know and if I thought it was one or two hunters/deer that wouldn't be too bad, but I don't know that they don't bring every brother-in-law they have up there to kill a deer. That would be bad.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

On a slightly different note, but related, they have to cross my land to get to theirs, they are land locked by me. Hasn't been raised as an issue all this time, until now, got me thinking.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I would go shake his hand and become his friend,,,,,,, You know neighborly like


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would try to relax a bit if possible. Just because he built a stand there does not mean he will shoot across a fence. 

A few honest questions: Can you see a fence from any of your stands? If yes, and you see a buck on your side of the fence that you want, will you shoot? Does your neighbor have the same rights? 

Now when you say you hate to hear a rifle go off later possibly at a deer you decided to pass on, that is another story. If that is your concern, you need to buy or lease all land within big bore rifle hearing distance of yours.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

post some no trespassing signs right along the fence where he can see them - that gives him a heads up that you will be paying attention. Checking your fencelines early in the mornings and late afternoon would also let him know that you are around


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

What he does on his side of the fence is his business , until he crosses your fence then it becomes your business. If the land owner is not willing to adhere to your management plan then you really can't do squat...................I am in the same boat , we have a place with great potential but the land owner could care less about letting the bucks mature..............


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Put a blind up right across from his on your side and visit it often during hunting hours.


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like around the ben bolt area


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Geeze calm down a bit, he puts up a stand on his own property and you've got him poaching and trespassing and shooting everything that moves. 

It's frustrating but it's really common. Personally I'd rather have them put a blind right on the fenceline than 100 yard off of it... what happens when a deer walks between his blind and that little 100 yard strip? That's right then he's shooting toward your property. At least on the fence he's always shooting away... unless he is in fact willing to commit a felony over a deer.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Cynoscion said:


> I manage the 27,000 on the left in the pic. At the time of the pic, there were no less than 15 feeders/blinds within 50 yards of my north fence! This is in approximately 2 miles. Most of the "ranches" on the right are 50 acres or less and as you can see, some contain very little brush.


 You ever heard of HIGH fence?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You said he had to cross your land (landlocked).....I would have a conversation with him...I've been in the same boat multiple times, in the last few yrs most timber companies and big landowners here in E Tex are requiring stands be off most roads and property lines. You mite contact the owner and make a 'sugestion' and what others landowners are requiring for liability issues....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BTW I have a cpl of old stands you can have if needed :wink:


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

*feeder*

No sense in starting a ******* contest with you neighbor only act if some law is broken. If you react then the arms race starts and can lead to bad decisions.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would put a blind up right across from his blind on your side and visit it often during hunting hours, he will get the message. I would also post No Trespassing signs and place several trail cameras out for the evidence that you would need to prosecute them.


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

This was a couple of weeks ago. notice the corn thrown on the other side. neighbor with the deer blind on the otherside dug a hole with shovels after it was piled with a front end loader of dirt to cover up the hole in the first place.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

rangerfab said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago. notice the corn thrown on the other side. neighbor with the deer blind on the otherside dug a hole with shovels after it was piled with a front end loader of dirt to cover up the hole in the first place.


4 bags of quick crete


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

rangerfab said:


> looks like around the ben bolt area


Maybe


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

uncle dave said:


> You ever heard of HIGH fence?


Funny you say that....


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

rangerfab said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago. notice the corn thrown on the other side. neighbor with the deer blind on the otherside dug a hole with shovels after it was piled with a front end loader of dirt to cover up the hole in the first place.


Impressive!


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

rangerfab said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago. notice the corn thrown on the other side. neighbor with the deer blind on the otherside dug a hole with shovels after it was piled with a front end loader of dirt to cover up the hole in the first place.


Nice, I've had people cut the bottom wire of the fence or cinch loops of bailing wire from top to bottom barb wire and pull all five wires together in the middle. Guess they don't realize that deer can jump? One guy on our south side was even nice enough to hop the fence and chainsaw down a whole bunch of trees so he could see down a creek draw to a stock tank in our pasture. Like I wouldn't notice that? Morons, all got acquainted with our GW and sheriff pretty quick.

Also had a tree hugger neighbor (my assumption, guy was very weird) that made a sport out of driving down to a little spot on his 50 acre "ranch" that bordered a wheat field of ours every evening and honking at the deer. His motives were clear, I videoed him a few times and made sure he got acquainted with the GW...he now has a very clear understanding of what hunter harassment is. GW stopped by the house later and told my parents that the guy straight-up told him that he didn't want us shooting "his" deer/turkey/hogs. Haven't heard a peep out of that guy in years so the message must have stuck pretty well.

Can't do jack about the fence hunters. Most are harmless but keep an eye on them. If you intentionally harass them you may end up like our crazy neighbor.


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

Its been a common occurance on that part of the ranch since the late 60s. 

What do you expect when you have small ranchitos bordering a 35,000 acre pasture. someone if not all of the neighbors are bound to put up feeders and blinds as close as they can to a larger fenced neighbor.

Good example with the king ranch and san antonio veijo high fenced alot of the smaller ranchitos for this very same problem.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Any comments?????


Save your pee in 1gallon jugs and spread it in the appropriate places. Lease hunter will not renew for next year.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

I feel your pain. I went up to my ETX lease last week and found someone on the neighboring lease put up a stand on the road between our 2 properties. Keep in mind the timber company doesn't allow stands on the right of way roads between properties and we moved a stand last year off the same road farther down to accommodate them (they took over a portion of our lease that was sold). Where they placed the stand is about 80-100 yards from my existing creek stand which sits at the behind of a growth of 15-18ft pine on the back side of the cut-over and about 30 yards from the fire lane/trail I use to access the stand. We've contacted their lease manager but as yet have not seen the stand removed. All I can say is I hope whoever it is enjoys looking at my red four wheeler this season since I park on the side of the road and walk in on the fire lane, LOL.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You could always do this ...

Lots of messages you could place on the sign.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Spread Milo out the morning before hunt and go hunt rabbits on fence line that opening morning...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

That pasture is big enough for a couple is stands rather than right on the fence. Problem is it is very thick and without spending some money to clear and plant, a shotgun is all you need. Evidently they don't want to do that. Rather mooch off of what some one else has done. BTW, I know the difference in a stand haphazardly placed and one strategically turned and placed just to the side of a tree that allows a shot through a small alley/lane. It isn't an accident. I am going to let the GW deal with it, he has the coords of the stand and their camp. Said he would visit them opening morning. 
Thinking about a cellular camera that sends me a email when they go into their place. It is only about 30 minutes from my house. So I could be there every time they are there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

If you're gonna be that paranoid just high fence that section of the ranch and save yourself the stress.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Actually you have them by the 'shorthairs'....WW


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Normally I don't respond to threads like this one. I believe this is a case of PWI. Posting while Under the Influence or I hope it is

Let me get this strait, you lease the property to run cattle adjacent to the property that was leased for hunting? 
Man chill out Lease=Lease. 
Lots of people hunt property line right of ways because they are normally long and clean shreded. Hell my neibors stand is about 200 yards in front of me on the other side of the fence. We both kill decent deer. Sounds to me that you have open pasture and no country to hold deer, and he has you cut off now from the brush and your upset. The deer will still come out on your pasture. If he shoots a deer and it jumps the fence then dies are you not going to let him retrieve it?? What do Y'all Junior game wardens have to say about that?


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Luco said:


> Normally I don't respond to threads like this one. I believe this is a case of PWI. Posting while Under the Influence or I hope it is
> 
> Let me get this strait, you lease the property to run cattle adjacent to the property that was leased for hunting?
> Man chill out Lease=Lease.
> Lots of people hunt property line right of ways because they are normally long and clean shreded. Hell my neibors stand is about 200 yards in front of me on the other side of the fence. We both kill decent deer. Sounds to me that you have open pasture and no country to hold deer, and he has you cut off now from the brush and your upset. The deer will still come out on your pasture. If he shoots a deer and it jumps the fence then dies are you not going to let him retrieve it?? What do Y'all Junior game wardens have to say about that?


x2...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Luco said:


> Normally I don't respond to threads like this one. I believe this is a case of PWI. Posting while Under the Influence or I hope it is
> 
> Let me get this strait, you lease the property to run cattle adjacent to the property that was leased for hunting?
> Man chill out Lease=Lease.
> Lots of people hunt property line right of ways because they are normally long and clean shreded. Hell my neibors stand is about 200 yards in front of me on the other side of the fence. We both kill decent deer. Sounds to me that you have open pasture and no country to hold deer, and he has you cut off now from the brush and your upset. The deer will still come out on your pasture. If he shoots a deer and it jumps the fence then dies are you not going to let him retrieve it?? What do Y'all Junior game wardens have to say about that?


No, I own land and lease the adjacent property for cattle grazing. I own about 4 times the acreage that I lease and my land has excellent cover for deer. It has also been selectively cleared to allow grazing as well as openings to hunt and cover to remain. The adjacent property is now being hunted by others.......after over 20 years. So this isn't just the normal deal. I am also sure that this isn't the normal lease deal, it is the owners buddies who can just bring whoever they want to hunt. Probably way too complicated to have been opened for discussion here. Way too many know it alls. Like I said, Rant over.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

This is an example of a deer that walked last year because his main beam on the right side was broken off in front of the G2. The G2s are over 12" long and very thick. He walked about 75 yds from me once last year. I am rough scoring him at 130" gross. They will get big if you let them grow. Thats really all I am saying, shame to kill young deer.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

> Just cause a guy puts a blind on a fence line doesnâ€™t mean he's going to shoot the deer you pass up and slay that *** on your side of the fence after destroying your cameras. Probably not worth being so worked up about UNLESS you have a blind within 200 yards and you can see his location from yours. Just cause it has windows doesn't mean it doesn't have windows on the other side. And unless you've been on his side of the fence there's no telling what he can or can't see from that spot.[/COLOR]
> 
> I understand being territorial with hunting rights, but the game warden is right. Until an offense has occurred, he hasn't done anything wrong. Fence lines along rivers make tight angles and often make blind placement TOUGH. There's no reason to start making eye sores and warnings along fence lines if you keep the lines of communication open with your neighbor.
> 
> Leave a note on his blind door asking him to call or email you so y'all can talk about "scouting" - that'll give you a feel for his attitude. THEN be wary if need be. You might make a good contact in the process.





Whitebassfisher said:


> I would try to relax a bit if possible. Just because he built a stand there does not mean he will shoot across a fence.
> 
> A few honest questions: Can you see a fence from any of your stands? If yes, and you see a buck on your side of the fence that you want, will you shoot? Does your neighbor have the same rights?
> 
> Now when you say you hate to hear a rifle go off later possibly at a deer you decided to pass on, that is another story. If that is your concern, you need to buy or lease all land within big bore rifle hearing distance of yours.





dc1502 said:


> What he does on his side of the fence is his business , until he crosses your fence then it becomes your business. If the land owner is not willing to adhere to your management plan then you really can't do squat...................I am in the same boat , we have a place with great potential but the land owner could care less about letting the bucks mature..............





justletmein said:


> Geeze calm down a bit, he puts up a stand on his own property and you've got him poaching and trespassing and shooting everything that moves.
> 
> It's frustrating but it's really common. Personally I'd rather have them put a blind right on the fenceline than 100 yard off of it... what happens when a deer walks between his blind and that little 100 yard strip? That's right then he's shooting toward your property. At least on the fence he's always shooting away... unless he is in fact willing to commit a felony over a deer.





HydraSports said:


> *Probably way too complicated to have been opened for discussion here.* Way too many know it alls. Like I said, Rant over.


You've got to be kidding me ... It's a blind on a fence, not partical physics. I'm assuming these quotes are the know it alls?

Why not just try the civil route first and THEN be a **** head to the guy. It'll save you a few gray hairs.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably right. I have never had a lease property, all of my life. We have always hunted our own land, so I am very protective about it and the money that I spend to upgrade it and the animals that live there. I don't expect any of you to understand or even sympathize. To most people it is just a lease and when they leave they could give 2 shiz about what remains. I do, I own the land. There is also an old history of conflict with this guy who inherited this adjacent land, real piece of work. So again, i should have probably just gone about my business like I have for almost 60 years without any input from people who wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Because people lease property doesn't mean they don't care about it. A GREAT number of us (probably MOST of us), reading this post lease property and pour our hearts, money and souls into it. I'd be willing to bet almost ALL of us understand that very well AND sympathize with you both - AND very likely understand what it's like dealing with crappy neighbors too.

Personally, having dealt with MORE crappy neighbors than I care to admit too, I'm suggesting the easy way out before the important arteries pop. Because we're not jumping on your rant doesn't mean we're incapable of getting the big picture.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Fence line stands...*

We have turned all fence line stand areas into graveyards. All hog and deer remains are dumped less than 50ft from stands. I really like the guy who has a stand that looks down ONE lane on his side and 100 acres open filed on our side.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

On the other side of all that garb, it'd get way more satisfaction out of him getting caught. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... so if he is a criminal, nail him.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

frankt667 said:


> We have turned all fence line stand areas into graveyards. All hog and deer remains are dumped less than 50ft from stands. I really like the guy who has a stand that looks down ONE lane on his side and 100 acres open filed on our side.


I've never shot a buck in an open field unless he was running does.
Put a feeder in that ONE lane and put a feeder in the middle of that 100acre open field and see which one has more deer.
If that 100acres is planted with oats, then all bets are off.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

rangerfab said:


> This was a couple of weeks ago. notice the corn thrown on the other side. neighbor with the deer blind on the otherside dug a hole with shovels after it was piled with a front end loader of dirt to cover up the hole in the first place.


Wow. What a pile of ****.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry about the stab earlier HydraSports it really wasnt directed at you.

But I am getting quite concerned on how liberal minded the people of 2cool are getting. 

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE 
Examples: 

1. That red fish is not slot!! My thoughts: could be camera angle or lighting


2. No way thats 14" inside spread My thoughts: could be camera angle or lighting


3. There is no way those 4 30lb red snapper are state water fish My thoughts: could be that they caught them behind a shrimp boat with in 9 miles 


These examples are articulable! Lots of haters out there with out a clue of what they are talking about

Knock on wood... I have never lost a calf or cow to a stray bullet. 600lb calf are a thousand dollar bill now days. If hes hunting the fence line no stray bullets wondering your way. Thats a plus right. Have a heart to heart with the guy maybe its a long term lease, maybe he wants to practice your style of deer management. 

God Speed and good luck


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dtrojcak said:


> I've never shot a buck in an open field unless he was running does.
> Put a feeder in that ONE lane and put a feeder in the middle of that 100acre open field and see which one has more deer.
> If that 100acres is planted with oats, then all bets are off.


We have a few feeders in the field and quite a few bucks run across to feed and also chase doe like you said. I def agree about hunting lanes with thick brush being the better choice for mature bucks.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

If you are managing the deer on your property and want others not to mess with your management practices high fence is what you are going to have to do.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> No, I own land and lease the adjacent property for cattle grazing. I own about 4 times the acreage that I lease and my land has excellent cover for deer. It has also been selectively cleared to allow grazing as well as openings to hunt and cover to remain. The adjacent property is now being hunted by others.......after over 20 years. So this isn't just the normal deal. I am also sure that this isn't the normal lease deal, it is the owners buddies who can just bring whoever they want to hunt. Probably way too complicated to have been opened for discussion here. Way too many know it alls. Like I said, Rant over.


Oh My!!!! Don't shoot the "King's" deer you can hang for that. We in the USA were supposed to have left this behind in Old England. From your posts no laws have been broken, you have decided he is guilty before the fact.

Until a law is broken, what a person does on his side of the fence is his buisness not yours.

As far as what deer they may or may not shoot, "too young", "not a big enough rack" , that also is not for you to decide as long as they do not shoot it on your side of the line. The "I know what is best" attitude in society today is very dangerous to our way of life. I would bet you don't like it when the Government tries to force you to do what they think is best. Why would you think it is OK for you to do so?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am going to repeat just the first line of my response on this:
_I would try to relax a bit if possible._ 
Being out in nature, enjoying the show, is beautiful. Sometimes the anticipation and work involved for a deer season can get us worked up. Our expectations are high. Try to not let your fear of what this new neighbor may do prevent you from enjoying the fruits of your labor. Have fun.


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

Go to your local barber shop and ask them for a trash bag full of hair. Dump all that hair along that section of fence and those deer are not gonna wanna go anywhere near any of that.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Just put up a high fence and be done with it.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

I understand your concern about being on the fenceline, I don't care for that either,but no reason to get worked up till you know for sure what their intentions are. . As far as what they shoot as long as it is legal I say have at it if it makes you happy. Some peoples idea of a trophy is different than the other guys. A lot of people are out there to shoot a deer & have a good time . I hope you & the neighbor can work it out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Down in South Texas is is pretty much an unspoken rule you don't put a blind right on the fence line. Just does not make good neighbors, but, times are changing and not for the better.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

aggie2015 said:


> Go to your local barber shop and ask them for a trash bag full of hair. Dump all that hair along that section of fence and those deer are not gonna wanna go anywhere near any of that.


^^^^^:cheers: I did that a few years ago to some moronic neighbors that came up on their 4 wheelers while I was rattling. I never saw so many deer on my place and all I heard from them was how poor of a year it was :bounce:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Just put up a high fence and be done with it.


But that's where the good deer are coming from ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... kidding.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Would this be considered "land pot-licking?"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Down in South Texas is is pretty much an unspoken rule you don't put a blind right on the fence line. Just does not make good neighbors, but, times are changing and not for the better.


Where is down south? I was dove hunting in Zapata last year and all the guys were talking about how they were having to build what looked like billboards on the high line and pipe line right of ways to keep people from shooting on to their places.

We are battling the same problem on our lease. There are 6 blinds we can easily see from the fence. 2 or 3 have the feeders between us and the blind so we are right in their sights.

I'm ready for a law where you can't have a bling or feeder with in 100yds of a property line.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. It's still just "potlicking". LOL ...


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a friend that had the same problem. He had 600 plus acres and the neighbor had 10 acres. He put up game cams but they disappeared or were shot. He finally started putting his gut piles on his side of the fence and soon the stand was gone.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, I am going to TRY and take the advise of those that said calm down and try to work it out with them. Not my strong suit but whatever. I am going to start Saturday morning by loading a cooler full of.............waters, and ride around all day fixing fence and stuff in OTHER pastures that don't have any of the same problems and take WBFs advise of enjoying the outdoors (which I have absolutely loved all my life). About dark I should either be chilled out or ready to fight, so we will see. Once I am able to talk to them I will know for sure their intentions and can react accordingly. Probably none of you remember or care, but I hunt in Brewster Co, have for over 25 years, and three years ago almost got thrown in jail over a land access dispute. So land and disputes are kinda not good subjects for me.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> Ok, I am going to TRY and take the advise of those that said calm down and try to work it out with them. Not my strong suit but whatever. I am going to start Saturday morning by loading a cooler full of.............waters, and ride around all day fixing fence and stuff in OTHER pastures that don't have any of the same problems and take WBFs advise of enjoying the outdoors (which I have absolutely loved all my life). About dark I should either be chilled out or ready to fight, so we will see. Once I am able to talk to them I will know for sure their intentions and can react accordingly. Probably none of you remember or care, but I hunt in Brewster Co, have for over 25 years, and three years ago almost got thrown in jail over a land access dispute. So land and disputes are kinda not good subjects for me.


Glad to hear it. Now if they do break the law and shoot over the fence thow the book at em.:cheers:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Hand him a Copy of the Ten Commandments and tell him you don't care which ones he breaks as long as its not number 10.. G-Luck , I think your making the right choice...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Hand him a Copy of the Ten Commandments and tell him you don't care which ones he breaks as long as its not number 10.. G-Luck , I think your making the right choice...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Greenie!

Â©


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*trap shoot*

sounds like a good place to shoot trap opening morning hell invite him over i will come if u invite me and bring my bbq rig we can have a good ole time . thats what i did when they did it to me i mean u cant be harassing him if u invite him and it is your property just be sure u throw the clay pigeons into your property and not his . hell be nice to the guy dont wait for opening morning start now there is no season on trap that way he has a chance to move his blind :texasflag:flag::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Oh My!!!! Don't shoot the "King's" deer you can hang for that. We in the USA were supposed to have left this behind in Old England. From your posts no laws have been broken, you have decided he is guilty before the fact.
> 
> Until a law is broken, what a person does on his side of the fence is his buisness not yours.
> 
> As far as what deer they may or may not shoot, "too young", "not a big enough rack" , that also is not for you to decide as long as they do not shoot it on your side of the line. The "I know what is best" attitude in society today is very dangerous to our way of life. I would bet you don't like it when the Government tries to force you to do what they think is best. Why would you think it is OK for you to do so?


^good post here.



HydraSports said:


> Ok, I am going to TRY and take the advise of those that said calm down and try to work it out with them. Not my strong suit but whatever. I am going to start Saturday morning by loading a cooler full of.............waters, and ride around all day fixing fence and stuff in OTHER pastures that don't have any of the same problems and take WBFs advise of enjoying the outdoors (which I have absolutely loved all my life). About dark I should either be chilled out or ready to fight, so we will see. Once I am able to talk to them I will know for sure their intentions and can react accordingly. Probably none of you remember or care, but I hunt in Brewster Co, have for over 25 years, and three years ago almost got thrown in jail over a land access dispute. So land and disputes are kinda not good subjects for me.


Good to see you willing to work it out, but I don't think you'll be able to tell his intentions like you say. If he's gonna shoot over the fence (poach) or anything illegal he's not going to tell you so. If he's not doing anything illegal then it's none of your business what he does. Most people detest fenceline blinds, they're so **** intrusive... but if he moves it to 200 yards away and shoots toward your property is that an improvement?

Good luck. Hopefully you've got a good management-minded hunter who will take care of his property and placed the blind there so as to shoot away from your property. I still say high fence it and save the stress if you're that worked up over it. I think I read a post of yours stating nobody has hunted that property for 20 years and now they are, that's obviously the problem you're not comfortable with the change. Most Texas land owners have to deal with hunters all around them on though so your situation is not unique. Give it time and try to relax, as the season progresses you may realize you got all worked up for nothing. If he breaks the law then hopefully the GW will drop the hammer... but I like to assume people won't break the law until they give me reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Hate to tell you but if this dude sees a good deer on your side he will shoot it. I will bet money on it and if you are around he will claim it jumped the fence to your place after being shot. Have fun.,


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a similar problem across the fence from MY land with the RENTERS of the house next door. I see them poaching at night but the GW won't come check them out because daddy has money and knows people.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Baffin Bay said:


> Hate to tell you but if this dude sees a good deer on your side he will shoot it. I will bet money on it and if you are around he will claim it jumped the fence to your place after being shot. Have fun.,


This is exactly what I am thinking. I just have to catch him in the act, if possible.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Apologize for not reading all the responses before posting, about to go to bed. I recommend the multiple hidden trail cams idea I saw early in the thread, AND most importantly...go meet the guy and look in his eyes while you talk to him. Get a feel for his true character in that short conversation. Let him know through the universal language of real men that you're aware of the potential situation and you're not one to be trifled with, cop friends or not. If you have an issue later that you can prove, then you have to decide whether to turn it over to the GW or go get a few gallons of diesel and wait for a favorable wind direction.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> This is exactly what I am thinking. I just have to catch him in the act, if possible.


If you catch him in the act, what do you plan to do next? unless you have their acts recorded on video it is your words against theirs when the GW arrives. 
Take care, I hope it will not turn into a violent show down. I had the same experience with one neighbor and just had to let it go. Lucky for me he sold his farm and moved.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would contact someone with some Bee hive boxes and let him use your property as a location for placement of the boxes! They also give the property owner fresh Honey...


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

never tried the hair repellent but bath soap works good on hogs and I'll bet it would work with deer. I quarter it up and throw it about 50 yrds out
around my garden to keep the hogs out.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Baffin Bay said:


> Hate to tell you but if this dude sees a good deer on your side he will shoot it. I will bet money on it and if you are around he will claim it jumped the fence to your place after being shot. Have fun.,


From the details given do far, the neighbor has done nothing wrong so far. 
What exactly makes you think this guy is a trespassing, poaching felon?



Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a similar problem across the fence from MY land with the RENTERS of the house next door. I see them poaching at night but the GW won't come check them out because daddy has money and knows people.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Skip the GW and go straight to OGT with video proof. Everyone has a boss. 
Or, if you have video proof, and the GW refuses to do anything, go to local TV station.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You've got to be kidding me ... It's a blind on a fence, not partical physics. I'm assuming these quotes are the know it alls?
> 
> Why not just try the civil route first and THEN be a **** head to the guy. It'll save you a few gray hairs.


Take your meds Spec..............lol. I guess my opinion was wrong............ I would def. try the civil route first. I would also share your management info. with the land owner and see if he is interested in producing good bucks.


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

i still say lets have a bbq and trap shoot invite all that have responded lmfao


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with chrigging.I had a similar problem wit a blind set in a corner.I put up a blind and set 3 feeders on it to block the view.Blind was gone in 1 week.I wouldnt tresspass to put a note on the blind door.:texasflag


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have a similar problem across the fence from MY land with the RENTERS of the house next door. I see them poaching at night but the GW won't come check them out because daddy has money and knows people.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I call BS with that Smack, GW will listen if not find one that will. As for the OP unless he shoots a deer under your feeder not much you can do. You could move your blind LOL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I call BS with that Smack, GW will listen if not find one that will. As for the OP unless he shoots a deer under your feeder not much you can do. You could move your blind LOL.


Spoke with two different GW's and they said the same thing. It has not happened this year yet but it is still early.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Putting a blind on the fence line is kind-of like farting in an elevator, it may not be illegal, but it is not proper etiquette. Yes there are basic rules for being a good neighbor......Waymore


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

If you own 10 acres or 10,000 acres, it doesn't matter. It's your land and you can do whatever you want to(legally of course) on your land. 
That includes putting up a blind on, or close to, the fenceline. As long as no trespassing occurs, nothing us wrong. 
What is the difference if neighbor shoots a deer 5 yards or 500 yards away from fence?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Baffin Bay said:


> Hate to tell you but if this dude sees a good deer on your side he will shoot it. I will bet money on it and if you are around he will claim it jumped the fence to your place after being shot. Have fun.,


Still illegal to cross to retrieve game. There are ways to go about it the right way thouhg. He will have to prove the GW that it jumped after being shot. ie: blood trail.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Waymore said:


> Putting a blind on the fence line is kind-of like farting in an elevator, it may not be illegal, but it is not proper etiquette. Yes there are basic rules for being a good neighbor......Waymore


Good way to sum all of this up...


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Still illegal to cross to retrieve game. There are ways to go about it the right way thouhg. He will have to prove the GW that it jumped after being shot. ie: blood trail.


Illegal to cross fence for any reason, yes.

Proving a blood trail to GW is a stretch. 
Deer sometimes take 20-50 yards to even start a bloodtrail. If it's shot close to the fence it could easily jump across without any blood sign.

It does raise a good point though. If you're going to hunt close to a fence, make friends with your neighbors. Eventually you're going to have a deer down on their side of the fence. 
If the neighbor is an ***** and doesn't allow you to retrieve your game, have the GW number in your phone do he can try and "persuade" them to change their mind about wasting the game animal that you shot.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

aggie2015 said:


> Go to your local barber shop and ask them for a trash bag full of hair. Dump all that hair along that section of fence and those deer are not gonna wanna go anywhere near any of that.


That may last until the first rain. Don't bother. Big old rotting boar hogs and gut piles will keep a lot of coyotes and buzzards in the area. That will move more deer away from the immediate area than a bag of hair. IMO


----------

